# Rams and Non-LGD Dogs



## bubba1358 (Apr 25, 2013)

How do rams respond to the presence of a large dog in their pen (100x200 ft). Specifically, if one were to bring, say, a 200-lb. English mastiff on a leash every day, would the rams instinctively stay away? Or would they become aggressive at the perceived threat? The dog would enter enter the pen on a leash - he is an indoor pet, NOT an LGD. Very curious, as I have not found a clear answer on this. Thanks.


----------



## boothcreek (Apr 25, 2013)

My rams ignore large dogs (LGD or otherwise) my ewes beat the tar out of them. The english mastiff we babysit 4 days every week is terrified of them since they cornered him one day and beat him badly. Thats 228lbs of dog vs 75-100lbs of sheep.

The rams dont naturally have to defend their ewes and lambs unless its from other rams, they generally couldnt give a damn, of course there is the exeption but only protectiveness I expect is when one of the girls is in season. 
The ewes on the otherhand are sole protectors of their lambs so they can be nasty to any Canines.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2013)

Often times people forget to put a lead on the animal (sheep/goat). This is just as important as the dog being on lead. 
One really good blow from a ram or a buck can do serious damage. Break ribs, even gore (goats) the dog. Some will just ignore the dog some will run... the running thing is usually the worst as most non- LGD dogs AND sometimes immature LGD's will instinctively chase. This chase scenario can be a real pain. Two people with control of one animal each works well. More than likely nothing will happen but the problem lies where when something does it can get very serious very quickly and then you could be put in danger. If a ram hits hard enough or a buck and gets the dog down and you are trying to intervene it could get ugly.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 25, 2013)

What do you want to happen? If you want the dog to guard you, I think you will make enemies out of the 2.  In my mind, I see that as a set up for something to happen either when you are there or not.  If you want them to be friends, the ram will eventually treat the dog as a buddy and sometimes buddies play rough.  Another set up that could end badly.  
If your looking for protection I think a stock stick and a can of grain are your best bet.
Just my opinion.  Rams need watching and care but you don't have to be scared of him unless he turns mean.  Treating him correctly should reduce those chances greatly.


----------



## bubba1358 (Apr 25, 2013)

I guess my initial thought was to have the dog accompany me to keep the ram at a distance whilst I do other chores in the pen - check on the donkey, change water buckets, collect chicken eggs, catch chickens for the broiler, etc. But I don't want chasing scenarios, head-butt buddies, or mortal enemies. Good ol' stick, can, and halter it is then. That makes the most sense.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 25, 2013)

My ewes & ram & lambs are fine around our 14 & 17 lb dogs. They are used to them and when the dogs are in with the sheep, the dogs just kiss their faces or they leave the sheep alone. Usually it's the latter; they'd rather be off sniffing all the sheep poop. However I have a bred ewe lamb that has recently started disliking the dogs and she has started to ram into them. My ewes, even with newborn lambs at side, let my dogs come up and lick the babies. My ram I don't trust around my dogs, even though they are friendly through the fence. I've seen him ram cats so I don't want him to ram my dogs.

We are going to be babysitting a herding mix dog for about two weeks next month and he came over a couple weekends ago to see how he and our dogs will react to each other. They got along okay, but my ewes did NOT like him. One, he is much bigger than what they are used to, and two, he was jumpy and excitable. I'm sure he weighs probably 40-50 lbs. My ewes stomped their feet at him and wouldn't let him get near their almost 2 month old lambs. And when the lambs would walk up to the fence, the ewes would get inbetween this unfamiliar dog and their babies. Such a dramatic difference between this dog and my dogs that they're used to.

Otherwise I'm not sure how they'd react amongst a larger dog.


----------



## bubba1358 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks, SheepGirl, and everyone else. I'm getting the hint that it's unpredictable. I'm working on halter and food training already with the ram, so we'll stick to that course of action. But I very much appreciate the insight.


----------



## Sippie (May 30, 2013)

Wow, learn something new everyday but it does make sense.


----------

